# mohamed mech حا تسهر معاي "كتالوجات إطفاء حريق"



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

حريق * حريق
FM200
Co2
وحاجات تانية


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

111111111111


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

2222222222222


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

333333333333


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

444444444


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

5555555555


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

666666666666


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

77777777777


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

8888888888


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

9999999999


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

اكتبها ازاي


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

11
11
11


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

12
12


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

13


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

14


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

محمد بكرة سهرت ال co2


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

يامحمد ياحمادة
بتوكيل رسمي وشرعي وشعبي مني
اجمعهم في ملف واضغط وبيع
وأقسم فيفتي فيفتي
اخونا محمد احمد الشريف مجانا
تصبح على خير


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك مجهود متميز


----------



## hamadalx (24 أبريل 2010)

بجد ربنا يقويك


----------



## المتكامل (24 أبريل 2010)

صندوق حريق 2.5 بوصة بضغط 8 بار وعلى مدار الساعه يضخ يعطيك العافية 
مشطور اخي الكريم


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> اكتبها ازاي


 
 ههههههه
المرة الجاية اكتبها 
aaaa
bbbb
.........
و معاك لغاية
zzzzz

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً​


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> يامحمد ياحمادة
> بتوكيل رسمي وشرعي وشعبي مني
> اجمعهم في ملف واضغط وبيع
> وأقسم فيفتي فيفتي
> ...


 
تمام يا فندم :16:
تم التنزيل و الضغط :18: و الرفع 
و الرابط هو :55:
http://www.4shared.com/file/ThhBVKYh/FIRE.html



جميع المرفقات السابقة لهذه لمشاركة على الرابط​


----------



## ابن العميد (25 أبريل 2010)

ايه الجمال ده طبعا نسهر معاك


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> بارك الله فيك مجهود متميز


 
تشكر ياهندسة
وبارك الله فيكم
زيارتكم لنا شرف لا يضاهيه شرف


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> بجد ربنا يقويك


 
شكرا جزيلا
وربنا يقويكم على الجاي
وتقدروا تنزولوا
ويقوي هارديسكيكم


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ههههههه
> المرة الجاية اكتبها
> aaaa
> bbbb
> ...


 
سلام يامحمد
من a الى z
ما يكفوا 
كلهم ياحسرة
يمكن 28 حرف 
وبس


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> تمام يا فندم :16:
> تم التنزيل و الضغط :18: و الرفع
> و الرابط هو :55:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/thhbvkyh/fire.html​
> ...


 

محمد بلاش...........
فين ال50% بتوعي :60:


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> ايه الجمال ده طبعا نسهر معاك


 
ايه دا ايه دا
الرئيس الشاب عندنا
دا اليوم عيد


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

نواصل يا محمد
اكيد اكيد انك نائم الحين


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Bbbbbbbb


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Cccccccccc


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Ddddd


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Eeeeee


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Fffffff


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

يا محمد ورطتني
أنا ما حافظ حروف أولاد جون


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

كمنتالبيسش


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

الملفات السابقة كانت/كان معظمها عن 
ال FM200
الجاية ملف جديد
عن ال Co2
افتح الملف
خلاص فتحت والا لسة
عايزين نبدأ بدري بدري


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

1111111111


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

2222222222


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

333333333


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

444444444


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

5555555555


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

66666666666


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

777777777777


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

88888888


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

999999999


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

خلاص 
كمل
بح
عالم طماعة بشكل
:10::86::75::18::58::72::56::55::82::19:


----------



## الغضب الساطع (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hsfarid (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

الغضب الساطع قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء


 
جزاك الله خيرا
واظلك في ظله يوم لا ظل الاظله


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

hsfarid قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


 
وبارك الله فيك
وفي اهلك
وفي مالك
وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

نواصل يا محمد ياميكانيك


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

نواصل مع بدائل الهالون
والتي يجب ان تكون صديقة مثلي للبيئة
وحنينة على الاوزون
ولا تبقى كثيرا يعني ذات دورة حياة قصيرة 

fm200
كمان وكمان


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Bbbbbbbbb


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Cccccc


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Dddddddd


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Ffffffffffff


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Co2 
ويستعمل في الغالب في غرف الكهرباء
والاماكن لا يغلب فيها وجود البشر
يوجد منه اسطوانات يدوية صغيرة محمولة باليد
ومنه المركزي الذي نحن بصدده
وما بين ذلك


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

22222222


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

3333333333


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

444444444444444444444


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

ننتقل لوسائل إطفاء أخرى
غاز الاراجون


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Argonite


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

ثم الماء المزرر


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Water mist


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

وأخيرا
النوفيك


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Novec


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Novec
3


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Novec
4


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Novec
5555


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

Novec
6666666666666666666




http://ifile.it/p06mzi3/SS F-001.pdf


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

محاولة تجميع

http://ifile.it/tk36jc1/fm200a.rar


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2010)

ده كده أسمه قلب لنظام الحكم :19:
اغيب شويه فى الدوام ارجع الاقيك فى الصفحة الثامنة
:20::75::20:​


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

وأخرى
http://ifile.it/sav0tof/FM200B.rar
آآآآآآآآآآآآسف يا
شباب هذه المشاركة
أو السابقة
بها ملفات حملتها سابقا فرادى
من التعب 
صرت مثل حاطب الليل
فأعذزوني سامحوني
سامحكم الله عن كل ذنوبكم
وسامحني واياكم


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ده كده أسمه قلب لنظام الحكم :19:
> 
> اغيب شويه فى الدوام ارجع الاقيك فى الصفحة الثامنة
> 
> :20::75::20:​


 

مش قلت لك حاتسهر يعني حا تسهر (على وزن هتتعلم .........)
بس براك وانا ماشي انام


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ده كده أسمه قلب لنظام الحكم :19:
> 
> اغيب شويه فى الدوام ارجع الاقيك فى الصفحة الثامنة
> 
> :20::75::20:​


 
الوكالة الشرعية سارية المفعول
أفعل ما بدأ لك في هذا البوست
أضغط , فك , بيع ,امسح ولك الأمان


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ده كده أسمه قلب لنظام الحكم :19:
> 
> اغيب شويه فى الدوام ارجع الاقيك فى الصفحة الثامنة
> 
> :20::75::20:​


 

دا إسمه الجنون ياهندسة
حماك الله
وحمى الزملاء
باي باي


----------



## el3anteel1313 (11 مايو 2010)

إذا أعجبك موضوع من مواضيعي فلا تقل شكـراً... بل قل الآتـي:

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار

و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن

منقول


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2010)

ولك بما كتبت وزيادة 
والا خليهم اس مليون


----------



## نور محمد علي (31 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك عنجد مو معقول انت مو معقول شي خيالي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الواحد موش عارف يرد جمايلك ازاي 
ربنا يزيدك من فضله يازميلنا العزيز م عبد العاطي 
حقيقة تستحق وسام على هذا المدد و غدوة بعد العيد باذن الله 
تحياتي للمهندس المجتهد حمادة وكل من يسهر معك منتظرا تحويلاتك الممتازة 
كل عامو انتم جميعا بخير


----------



## ممدوح عزت موسي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي وأثابك خير الجزاء


----------



## gaber osman (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اللة يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووور يا هندسة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ali&anas (19 مارس 2011)

مع الف شكر وجزيتم خيرا واطعمتم طيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (12 أبريل 2011)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار

و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن
وإيانا اللهم أمين


----------



## كرم الحمداني (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمران احمد (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك

و الى مزيد من التوفيق


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2012)

شكري وصادق دعواتي لكل من مر من هنا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكل من ساهم


----------



## md beida (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الله اكبر
بعد هذا الموضوع لن تشتعل نار 
واللهم جنب اصحاب الموضوع نار الدنيا والاخرة
انك على كل شيء قدير​


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكرا لكل من ساهم



شكرا استاذنا وقدوتنا


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

md beida قال:


> الله اكبر
> بعد هذا الموضوع لن تشتعل نار
> واللهم جنب اصحاب الموضوع نار الدنيا والاخرة
> انك على كل شيء قدير​



شكرا ياحبيب على صادق دعواتك


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين تغيير العنوان لما يناسب الموضوع


----------



## mohamed mech (8 نوفمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين تغيير العنوان لما يناسب الموضوع



أعترض و بشدة :83: 
لان هذه الموضوع هدية غالية :84: على قلبى من عضو مقرب من قلبى :58:
و الموضوع الان أصبح ملك لى بحكم الهدية :80:
و الهدية لا تهدى و لا ترد :82:


----------



## Atatri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخ aati badri مجهود رائع و لكن أحب أن أضيف أن هناك نوع آخر من اسمه viking وهوالماني(Germany) حيث أن اسطوانات شركة تعبأ في دبي و الغاز الموجود فيها صيني بالاضافة الى أن سعره أقل من سعر Fike و سأقوم ان شاء الله برفع ملفات المنتج قريباً .....​


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> أعترض و بشدة :83:
> لان هذه الموضوع هدية غالية :84: على قلبى من عضو مقرب من قلبى :58:
> و الموضوع الان أصبح ملك لى بحكم الهدية :80:
> و الهدية لا تهدى و لا ترد :82:


فعلا انا آسف
ومفروض اقدم الاقتراح بعد اخذ رايكم وموافقتكم
ولكن ايه رايك في الدمج
مثلا كتالوجات ........هدية ل محمد ميكانيك


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

3atooora قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخ aati badri مجهود رائع و لكن أحب أن أضيف أن هناك نوع آخر من اسمه viking وهوالماني(Germany) حيث أن اسطوانات شركة تعبأ في دبي و الغاز الموجود فيها صيني بالاضافة الى أن سعره أقل من سعر Fike و سأقوم ان شاء الله برفع ملفات المنتج قريباً .....



في الانتظار
وعلى احر من الجمر


----------



## Atatri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

هذا submittal انا قدمته لمشروع لوزارة الداخلية و هو معتمد ........ اتفضلو :
FM200 oniza.rar


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مفيش اجمل ولا أروع ولا احلي من كده وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamed mech (8 نوفمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> فعلا انا آسف
> ومفروض اقدم الاقتراح بعد اخذ رايكم وموافقتكم
> ولكن ايه رايك في الدمج
> مثلا كتالوجات ........هدية ل محمد ميكانيك



يعتمد مع ملاحظات كود B
على ان يتم تعديل اسم الموضوع الى: 
" كتالوجات إطفاء حريق........هدية لـ mohamed mech "


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكر المتصل إلى كل من تفضل بالمشاركة
في هذه الملفات القيمة ، وهي حجة على من علم ولم يتعلم ​


----------



## Hamza Alabede (13 فبراير 2013)

*رد: mohamed mech حا تسهر معاي*

thankkkkks >>


----------



## meshomat (3 مايو 2014)

*رد: mohamed mech حا تسهر معاي*

جزاكم الله خيرا على موضوعاتكم الرائعة


----------



## drmady (4 مايو 2014)

*رد: mohamed mech حا تسهر معاي*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلام العالم (13 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (13 يناير 2016)

مــــا أروعك


----------

